# New EVF modes in the R3



## koenkooi (Oct 23, 2021)

I came across this today:





It mentioned 2 things I didn't know already:

The 'OVF' simulation mode puts the EVF in a strong HDR mode to get more detail in both highlights and shadows. Rudy points out it doesn't make it optical  I had heard about this mode, but not a description on what it actually does.
There's a mode where it will keep the lens stopped down, so you get a proper exposure and DoF simulation without having to keep the DoF preview pressed down.
Number 2 sounds like a nice thing to have on other R cameras, but I bet we will only see that in future releases, not in firmware updates.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 23, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> There's a mode where it will keep the lens stopped down, so you get a proper exposure and DoF simulation without having to keep the DoF preview pressed down.


The best method to avoid focus shift.


----------

